# Share basket type thing?



## okiron (Jul 6, 2011)

I apologize for being an inactive member for so long and then popping back in for a random question but this is driving me insane!

I once read about a share basket type thing but with cows rather than fruits/vegetables. I don't remember where I read it, what it was called or even when I read about it. If a thing like that still exists, where would I go about finding it and what is it called?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 6, 2011)

Are you talking about a cow share?  A part-lease on a cow so you can get a certain amount of raw milk per week?  If so, the best way to find one is probably through your local farmer's markets or through your local chapter of the Weston A. Price Foundation.  Most farms that offer shares don't advertise anymore due to harassment that advertising invites.


----------



## GrowURown (Jul 6, 2011)

OOH! I DO know something...let me share...

here we have a farm down the road a piece that does garden type shares AND meat shares...it's what they call "CSA farming".  Basically you pay a set amount and can expect back a certain amount of either one or both I guess if you choose....meat, veggies, and it's all locally grown.

They have once a week drop off points around local here, some at businesses, some at people's homes.  

We USED buy shares before we moved to the country in order to get REAL FRESH FOOD...of course now we don't...but is THAT possibly what you meant too?

If so, look up CSA farming...


ETA: as I recall, their meat shares had beef, pork and poultry....garden stuff was more seasonal, but always a good variety...but it's been YEARS...


----------



## okiron (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! I only read about meat but I would be more than happy with fresh milk and such. I will look it up now that I know what to look for.


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 6, 2011)

CSA:  Community Supported Agriculture

You buy a share from the farm at the begining of the season and you get a share of what they produce.  Different farms do different things.  For some it is vegitables, fruit or both. Some have meat, eggs and/or milk.  I have even seen flowers and cheese.  

Go to www.localharvest.com


----------



## okiron (Jul 7, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> CSA:  Community Supported Agriculture
> 
> You buy a share from the farm at the begining of the season and you get a share of what they produce.  Different farms do different things.  For some it is vegitables, fruit or both. Some have meat, eggs and/or milk.  I have even seen flowers and cheese.
> 
> Go to www.localharvest.com


Thanks I found it  Sadly no one around me does beef and cow's milk. I did find some that does eggs, different bird meat, goats and goat's milk so that'll be something. I've never had goat's milk before.


----------

